# Couple of quick ones!



## tonicww (Apr 14, 2012)

As a 'newbie' here, thought I'd check out the joke thread and add a couple of 'TT' themed ones myself:

An old age pensioner picked his new TT up from the dealer.

Taking off down the road, he floored it to 80 mph, enjoying the wind blowing through what little grey hair he had left.

"Amazing," he thought as he flew down M1, flooring the pedal even more.

Looking in his rear view mirror, he saw a traffic cop behind him, lights flashing and siren blaring. He floored it to 100 mph, then 110, then 120.

Suddenly he thought, "What am I doing? I'm too old for this," and pulled over to await the cop's arrival. Pulling in behind him, the traffic cop walked up to the car, looked at his watch, and said, "Sir, my shift ends in 30 minutes. Today is Friday. If you can give me a reason for speeding that I've never heard before, I'll let you go."

The old gentleman paused. Then he said, "Years ago, my wife ran off with a traffic cop. I thought you were bringing her back."

"Have a good day, sir," replied the cop.

--

A husband and wife were having dinner at a fine restaurant when an absolutely stunning woman comes over to their table, gives the husband a big kiss, tells him she'll see him later, and walks away.

His wife glares at him and says,"who was that?"

"Oh," replies the husband,"that was my mistress."

... The wife says "thats it i want a divorce."

"I understand," replies her husband,"but remember, if you get a divorce, there will be no more shopping trips to Paris, no winter breaks in the caribbean, no Audi TT in the garage and no more golf club. But the decision is yours."

Just then a wife notices a mutual friend entering the restaurant with a gorgeous woman on his arm.

"Who is that woman with Jim?' she asks.

"Thats his mistress," Replies her husband.

"Oh," says the wife, "... Ours is much prettier...".

:mrgreen:


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
cracking first timer jokes, especially the first one! :lol:


----------



## kasandrich (Sep 5, 2011)

:lol:


----------



## jays_225 (Nov 4, 2009)

:lol:


----------



## alexi7 (Aug 30, 2011)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## tomd1338 (May 1, 2012)

HAHA


----------



## TTchan (Mar 24, 2012)

There great :lol:


----------

